# Mounting USB Drive - sda and sdb already taken [SOLVED]

## shazam75

Hi All

I want to mount a USB stick.  I have a 500G drive on sda and another 350G drive on sdb.  How do I go about mounting a USB stick when these two are already taken.

lsusb shows the following:

lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0204:6025 Chipsbank Microelectronics Co., Ltd CBM2080 Flash drive controller

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 046d:c03f Logitech, Inc. UltraX Optical Mouse

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 06a3:0006 Saitek PLC Cyborg Gold Joystick

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

and fdisk says correctly I have the two disks as mention.

I have also connected the USB stick and rebooted but sdc does not show up.

uname says:

Linux seneca 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP Tue Aug 5 17:51:29 EST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Thanks!

----------

## cyrillic

Look through the output of dmesg, and see what the kernel says about your USB stick when you plug it in.

```
Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko usb 1-10: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko usb 1-10: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko usb 1-10: New USB device found, idVendor=0781, idProduct=5151

Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko usb 1-10: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko usb 1-10: Product: Cruzer Micro

Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko usb 1-10: Manufacturer: SanDisk Corporation

Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko usb 1-10: SerialNumber: SNDK3289852CA9409607

Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko usb-storage: device found at 2

Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Oct 21 10:37:38 gecko USB Mass Storage support registered.

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Cruzer Micro     0.2  PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] 1000944 512-byte hardware sectors (512 MB)

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] 1000944 512-byte hardware sectors (512 MB)

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko sde:

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

Oct 21 10:37:43 gecko usb-storage: device scan complete 
```

----------

## scan2006

You can also mount it by ID as well :

```
mount /dev/disk/by-id/"then hit tab to see your choices and use the one with usb-something-part1 for your first partition" /path/to/mountinglocation
```

----------

## shazam75

Well I tried that /dev/disk/.... and I dont have usb...

ll /dev/disk/by-id/

ata-ST3320620A_5QF56XBJ              ata-ST3320620A_5QF56XBJ-part3        scsi-SATA_ST3320620A_5QF56XBJ-part1  scsi-SATA_ST3500320AS_9QM3T2BT

ata-ST3320620A_5QF56XBJ-part1        ata-ST3500320AS_9QM3T2BT             scsi-SATA_ST3320620A_5QF56XBJ-part2

ata-ST3320620A_5QF56XBJ-part2        scsi-SATA_ST3320620A_5QF56XBJ        scsi-SATA_ST3320620A_5QF56XBJ-part3

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DirtyHairy

Your problem is not related to running out of sd*, the stick should show up as sdc*. What is the output in dmesg if you plug in the stick?

----------

## shazam75

This is the output when I booted this evening:

```
dmesg | grep -i usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/host/r8a66597-hcd.c: driver r8a66597_hcd, 29 May 2007

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: SAITEK CYBORG 3D USB as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [SAITEK CYBORG 3D USB] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

```

----------

## DirtyHairy

OK, presuming that the stick was plugged in during boot, usb-storage seems not to be compiled in. Can you post the output of 

```
zgrep -i usb /proc/config
```

----------

## shazam75

sure - here it is:

 *Quote:*   

> $zgrep -i usb /proc/config
> 
> # USB Network Adapters
> 
> # CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set
> ...

 

----------

## DirtyHairy

Your problem is 

```
# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set
```

Please enable usb storage in your kernel configuration and retry (also make sure you enable "probe all LUNs..." in the SCSI settings, otherwise multicard readers will show only one slot). If you're configuration is OK, the relevant parts should look somewhat like this (on my machine):

```
pestix@gondolin ~$ zgrep -i usb_storage /proc/config.gz

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB=y
```

----------

## shazam75

ok thanks! I will try this at a later time.

----------

## shazam75

Hi

I have compiled the kernel with usb drive support and now I can see sdc !

However, what is the command to mount?

I tried:

mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt/mp3/

mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'

do I need to compile fat in the kernel as well? or do these little drives have someother file system ?

thanks

Shelton.

----------

## cyrillic

 *shazam75 wrote:*   

> do I need to compile fat in the kernel as well? 

 

Yes.

If you care about Windows compatibility, then the USB stick should be formatted with fat16 or fat32.

In theory, any filesystem would work on a USB stick (I have used ext2 and udf in the past).

----------

## shazam75

Ok thanks all!  the problem has been resolved.  I didnt have USB and FAT compiled in the kernel.

Cheers!

----------

